# 2019 may be the year of Peak Christmas Movies



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Around Thanksgiving, I setup a wishlist on my Tivo to record all movies with the category of "Christmas" and keyword "2019" on HD channels to record all the new Christmas movies produced this year for my spouse to watch. My Tivo which is on Comcast has been very busy recording all month long and it still has a dozen movies to record by the 25th.

The total tally for my Tivo will reach 69 Christmas movies recorded in 2019 which is just over 149 broadcast hours with commercials. As you might expect Hallmark (28 between Hallmark and Hallmark Movie Channels) & Lifetime (25) led the networks with new Christmas movies released in 2019.

So far, my spouse has made it through 10 of the movies and I think she's burnt out. I've suggested playing the Hallmark Christmas Movie Drink Game, but she's not interested.

List of 2019 Christmas Movies recorded by my Tivo:

```
12 Pups of Christmas [2019]
A Beauty & the Beast Christmas [2019]
A Blue Ridge Mountain Christmas [2019]
A Cheerful Christmas [2019]
A Christmas Duet [2019]
A Christmas Love Story [2019]
A Christmas Miracle [2019]
A Christmas Princess [2019]
A Christmas Winter Song [2019]
A Christmas Wish [2019]
A Date by Christmas Eve [2019]
A Family Christmas Gift [2019]
A Godwink Christmas: Meant For Love [2019]
A Storybook Christmas [2019]
A Sweet Christmas Romance [2019]
A Very British Christmas [2019]
A Very Vintage Christmas [2019]
Always and Forever Christmas [2019]
Angel Falls: A Novel Holiday [2019]
Best Christmas Ball Ever! [2019]
Christmas 9 to 5 [2019]
Christmas a la Mode [2019]
Christmas at Dollywood [2019]
Christmas at Graceland: Home for the Holidays [2019]   
Christmas at the Plaza [2019]
Christmas Crush [2019]
Christmas in Evergreen: Tidings of Joy [2019]
Christmas in Louisiana [2019]
Christmas in Montana [2019]
Christmas in Paris [2019]
Christmas in Rome [2019]
Christmas Love Letter [2019]
Christmas Matchmakers [2019]
Christmas On My Mind [2019]
Christmas Recipe for Romance [2019]
Christmas Stars [2019]
Christmas Town [2019]
Christmas Under the Stars [2019]
Christmas Unleashed [2019]
Christmas Wedding Runaway [2019]
FX's A Christmas Carol [2019]
Ghosting:The Spirit of Christmas [2019]
Grounded for Christmas [2019]
Holiday Date [2019]
Holiday Hearts [2019]
It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas [2019]
Matchmaker Christmas [2019]
Merry Liddle Christmas [2019]
Mistletoe & Menorahs [2019]
My Best Friend's Christmas [2019]
Our Christmas Love Song [2019]
Picture a Perfect Christmas [2019]
Random Acts of Christmas [2019]
Rediscovering Christmas [2019]
Rock N' Roll Christmas [2019]
Sense, Sensibility & Snowmen [2019]
Snowbound for Christmas [2019]
Staging Christmas [2019]
The Christmas Chalet [2019]
The Christmas Club [2019]
The Christmas Hotel [2019]
The Christmas Temp [2019]
The Magical Christmas Shoes [2019]
The Mistletoe Secret [2019]
Time for You to Come Home for Christmas [2019]
Twinkle All the Way [2019]
Two Turtle Doves [2019]
Write Before Christmas [2019]
You Light Up My Christmas [2019]
```


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

If you get Ion Plus (a subchannel of the Ion network) they have been running 24/7 Christmas movies. I assume they are mostly old Hallmark and Lifetime movies.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Adam C. said:


> If you get Ion Plus (a subchannel of the Ion network) they have been running 24/7 Christmas movies. I assume they are mostly old Hallmark and Lifetime movies.


They're actually all of Ion's own library of old commissioned Christmas themed movies. They have a couple of dozen and have been looping them during December for the last couple of years on Ion Plus


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Between Lifetime and Hallmark alone you could easily watch nothing but Christmas movies for two to three weeks.  Prepare for 2020 that will be real peak Christmas movies.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tenthplanet said:


> Between Lifetime and Hallmark alone you could easily watch nothing but Christmas movies for two to three weeks.  Prepare for 2020 that will be real peak Christmas movies.


not if the channels are removed from your guide, you don't know the channel numbers, and suggestions are turned off...


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> not if the channels are removed from your guide, you don't know the channel numbers, and suggestions are turned off...


Who records them, you watch in real-time.  Search still works


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I like Christmas movies and am man enough to admit an affection for Hallmark, but my taste in movies is such that I tend to watch the same ones over and over. I actually leave on the Christmas Story and Wonderful Life marathons.

A Christmas Carol
A Christmas Story
Elf
It's a Wonderful Life

Love Actually
Miracle on 34th Street
While You Were Sleeping
White Christmas
You've Got Mail


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Between the new movies on Hallmark, Hallmark Movies and Mysteries, and Lifetime, I think there are like 70 new movies this season. Add on a bunch of new Netflix movies too and this household is all holiday movies all the time...LOL


----------

